# Thailand Black Tarantulas (Haplopelma minax)



## page (Nov 6, 2004)

i need to know as much as poss about this tarantula. i just ordered a medium 1 and it should arrive next week.
can these be handled?
more info wud be great, thanx

page

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## petitegreeneyes (Nov 6, 2004)

The one I  had wasn't one to be handled. It was a stridulating machine. They like to burrow. If you want to try and hold it you can but if its a true H.minax they do have a nasty temperment. But they are a sharp looking t.


----------



## ShaunHolder (Nov 6, 2004)

Ok, im going to state the obvious and say, yes you CAN handle this T, but im sure you want to know if you should. I'd say you shouldn't handle any T you aren't very familiar with, including thier temperment and venom potency. Haplopelma tend to have rather nasty venom. They are also known for being skittish, and quick to defend themselves if threatend. 

 Going off the small piece of information you've given us about yourself as a keeper, I'd say to put a hold off on holding untill you know more. If you are looking for a purchase that is more "hands on" friendly, I'd reccomend something more docile. 

 I don't have any firsthand info to give you H.Minax but I'll try to dig some info up for you and I'll post back what I find, also dont forget the search function of the forums if you havent allready used it.


----------



## Sheri (Nov 6, 2004)

Two things:

1) The search button is not ornamental - it functions.
Look!

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=32478&highlight=minax
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=16096&highlight=minax
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=23958&highlight=minax
http://arachnophiliac.co.uk/burrow/caresheets/haplopelma_minax.htm

And this one is right from Arachnopets!
http://www.arachnopets.com/tarantulas/tcaresheets/hminaxc.htm


2) Research your purchases before you get them. Clearly, ordering one is not nearly as impulsive as seeing a T at a pet store which you cannot refuse...


----------



## ShaunHolder (Nov 6, 2004)

Ok here's a few links I've pulled up for you. I'd have to say based on what I've been reading you don't want to handle this tarantula. Of course the choice is still up to you, but since you're asking our opinion I'd say no.

A care sheet for H.Minax 

It's funny, the word minax is acually latin for "threatening". All kinds of warning signals go off in my head when I hear "Haplopelma Threatening".

A bite report from H.Lividum 

Not the same tarantula, but I'd assume the the effects of the venom are at least comparable. Good luck with whatever you decide to do, and I'd have to agree with sheri and reccomend you look into a T before making a purchase.


----------



## Vanan (Nov 6, 2004)

sheri said:
			
		

> Two things:
> 
> 1) The search button is not ornamental - it functions.
> Look!
> ...


Way to go Sheri! Our very own 411 operator.  :clap:    :wall:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## metzgerzoo (Nov 6, 2004)

Is it just my imagination or is this becoming a trend with you Page?  Last time it was this thread....
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=35402 
as well as a ton of questions about scorps and now you're doing it again.  You are getting tarantulas that you know nothing about, have not bothered to do any homework on FIRST and come in here wanting us to tell you everything you need to know.....IMO, you need to STOP and THINK for yourself and do your own homework BEFORE you go getting all these animals and end up hurting them or yourself.


----------



## shogun804 (Nov 7, 2004)

sheri said:
			
		

> Two things:
> 
> 1) The search button is not ornamental - it functions.
> Look!
> ...



right on the money with that #2 comment i may be a newbie to the hobby but did plenty of research on T's before purchasing one.....knowledge is a great thing....and by the way sheri your on point with that search button and if i can say i use it and it works pretty good...


----------



## jeffh_x (Nov 7, 2004)

short haired, short tempered! i had a fren who got bitten by his lividum b4, didn hurt him that much only a big bruise..guess he wasn allergic..next thing u know his lividum got stomped by his uncle by accident! funny..yet very cruel...


----------



## page (Nov 7, 2004)

> Is it just my imagination or is this becoming a trend with you Page? Last time it was this thread....
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=35402
> as well as a ton of questions about scorps and now you're doing it again. You are getting tarantulas that you know nothing about, have not bothered to do any homework on FIRST and come in here wanting us to tell you everything you need to know.....IMO, you need to STOP and THINK for yourself and do your own homework BEFORE you go getting all these animals and end up hurting them or yourself.


surely asking questions about a tarantula i am thinking about getting is better than just randomly getting 1.

i thought this place was to learn info about an arachnid that you are planning on getting, rather than buying 1 on impulse.

i just wanted to know abit about the tarantula i am planning on getting, sorry....but this forum is to help people...isnt it??!!

In future, stick to the topic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## metzgerzoo (Nov 7, 2004)

page said:
			
		

> surely asking questions about a tarantula i am thinking about getting is better than just randomly getting 1.
> 
> i thought this place was to learn info about an arachnid that you are planning on getting, rather than buying 1 on impulse.
> 
> ...


ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!!  let's take a look at your initial post.....

"i need to know as much as poss about this tarantula. *i just ordered a medium 1 and it should arrive next week.*can these be handled?
more info wud be great, thanx

page"

Now, let's take a look at the portion I bolded....you're right, asking questions about a tarantula you are "*thinking*" about getting IS better than just randomly getting one.  However, that is not what you said, so yes, let's stick to the topic and not try changing it in the middle.


----------



## edesign (Nov 7, 2004)

metz beat me to it...you said you already ordered, then you said you're thinking about it. Pick one please 

google is an amazing search engine, it's well known and i don't understand how so many people seem to be unable to use it.  :? same goes for the search function on this or ANY other forum...

when i first started thinking about getting a T back in April I used the heck out of Google and came up with MANY informative links without the help of this site, I also used the search function here and answered just about any question i could come up with and then some.

It doesn't hurt to take some initiative and get your fingers dirty using the resources that are widely available. yes, this forum is here to help people learn but people need to learn to help themselves when possible too. Even the moderators/owners of this board will tell you the same thing although a good bit more bluntly.


----------



## Sheri (Nov 7, 2004)

There are many links in this thread to excellent information on the H. minax for anyone that is carefully_ researching _ them before deciding to purchase.

We all _now_ know to search first, ask later, right? 
Right...  

Okay, back to discussion of the T in question.

Play nice.


----------



## oldworldkeeper (Dec 4, 2010)

you will get bit for sure! hahaha these things are nasty!


----------



## seanbond (Dec 4, 2010)

one of my fav spiders especially if you get a REAL one-


----------



## KvMccur (Dec 4, 2010)

Do not handle these X's.  Fair humidity and lots of food, they will eat it.  Again. do not handle, when you get it, you will know why.


----------



## Treynok (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm sure they know why by now seeing as how this thread is from 2004... people need to look at dates before bumping old threads


----------



## brian abrams (Dec 10, 2010)

*H Minax*

Do not handle!  Minax, Von Worthy, and Vietnam grow larger and have a rep of being possibly even more aggressive than their close cousins, Lividum.


----------



## Falk (Dec 10, 2010)

uncletony said:


> you will get bit for sure! hahaha these things are nasty!


Nice bump.


----------



## Elithriel (Sep 12, 2017)

I own one of these and I do not attempt to pick her up... I don't put my hands In her enclosure... I rarely see her due to her being so skittish... she eats everything I feed her and she will give a threat posture anytime o put tongs by her burrow.....

This is not a first tarantula....
I would not recommend buying before first owning and getting the curiosity out of the way of holding them...


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 13, 2017)

LOL last post before you was 7 years ago.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Walker253 (Sep 13, 2017)

I like how the person in 2010 made mention to a poster that the last comment was from 2004. Now we have a person in 2017 makes mention to a poster that the last comment was from 2010.
I just find these things funny. Was this a first though, 2 of these in one thread?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 13, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> I like how the person in 2010 made mention to a poster that the last comment was from 2004. Now we have a person in 2017 makes mention to a poster that the last comment was from 2010.
> I just find these things funny. Was this a first though, 2 of these in one thread?


Knowing how often dead threads get revived? Probably not a first. I wouldn't even be surprised if there are posts out there that have a third revival and a third person going "the hell? this thread is from four years ago."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Elithriel (Sep 18, 2017)

I didn't even look at the previous dates... I was googling some things and came across it, however no matter how old the material for new people getting into the hobby it still has its values.


----------

